# Nissan Livina Hub Cap



## sunneyboy (19/3/15)

I don't know if this the right place to post so maybe one of the mods can move it if incorrect.

So. one of my hub caps got nicked at a gig last night so i called a nissan dealer for a price on a new one this morning. 

R680 a piece. well I nearly fell off my chair. that will put a serious dent in my " procure a reo fund"

please does anyone know a spares or parts shop in the Roodepoort area where i might be able to find a replacement or knockoff. or maybe i should head down to the clearwater mall under ground parking and pay it forward  

Thank you in advance for your help and suggestions.


----------



## Riaz (19/3/15)

sunneyboy said:


> I don't know if this the right place to post so maybe one of the mods can move it if incorrect.
> 
> So. one of my hub caps got nicked at a gig last night so i called a nissan dealer for a price on a new one this morning.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that @sunneyboy 

Im sure Midas and the likes have replacement hub caps for your vehicle.

It will definitely cost less to buy all four from them that would it be to buy the one from the dealer.


----------



## sunneyboy (19/3/15)

Thank you @Riaz i will check midas out. I was also thinking of hitting some of the second hand dealers in westdene.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/3/15)

NASCAR 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------

